# Pattern



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Rate it.*​
Good466.67%Fair233.33%


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Got a question. Without knowing any specifications about this pattern, would you say it's good, fair, or below standard for pheasant hunting?

http://www.axcessmypics.com/photos/phot ... c4cbc1.jpg


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Oops, forgot a 'don't shoot' option. If you say the pattern is no good, please say so. :wink:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

How wide is the circle?


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

30in.


----------

